# Siloam Springs Arkansas



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a friend who is in graduate school ~ starving student~ who has started feeding a feral cat that is living outside her dorm. Which is against school rules. We were wondering if there is anyone in the area who could make sure this cat is nuetered and does anyone provide food in the area. 

My group in Arizona Paws Patrol will provide food for people interested in feeding colonies or helping persons who would feed but are strapped financially. We were wondering if there is anyone around her area that could help. I couldnt find anything by googling or looking thru our Cat Forum Low Cost Spay/nueter posted sticky. Thank you in advance for any help with info for this!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Not every organization posts on that site. I would suggest she call the Humane Society. I wish her the best. Poor kitty! Don't you wish you could halp them all?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you Jeanie. I will email her to do that.


----------

